# San Francisco Rv Resort



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We decided to do a different kind of camping this Easter break and went to go explore downtown San Francisco for the week. This led us to San Francisco RV Resort.

Upon arrival it was apparent that this place was pretty much what we had heard and expected, a parking lot that made for an excellent base for downtown excursions.

The typical sites are really not campable as they are too skinny to really set up camp. Even in my "deluxe ocean view site" I had about 18" between my slide and the painted line on one side of the camper and maybe 10" from my steps to the line on the other side.


















However, the "deluxe ocean view site" did have a gravel covered area behind the camper for you to use to set-up your chairs and there is a picnic table there. All the other sites are pretty much land locked.









On a positive note, the facilites were very good. The bathrooms and showers were immaculate and always smelled like they had just been cleaned. The hook-ups at the site were in excellent condition and even had cable TV in the box. The pool & hot-tub were very clean and well heated.

Even though it was akin to an RV dealers parking lot, it still was a very beautiful and picturesque location. There was beach access down a trail that leads to about 300 yards of sand below the resort depending upon the tide.

Because we were more interested in seeing San Francisco and just needed a place to crash, this was a perfect spot for us as it was only about 10-15 minutes from downtown. There was easy freeway access from highway 1 right out in front.

If visiting San Fran is in your future I would still recommend this place. Just don't plan on spending much time in the campground. Oh and it was very spendy at about $75 per night.


----------



## 4dollars (Nov 26, 2008)

Thats not to bad and its still cheaper than a hotel in San Franciso .


----------



## Scottyfish (Mar 7, 2009)

I had no idea that this place existed in SF. I hope your trip was enjoyable!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice way to go if you want a see San Francisco. Love the view!!!


----------



## tomandamber (May 17, 2006)

I'm glad you liked the campground, and the weather was nice. it can get very cold when the fog is in. That campground is only 15min from my house. I hope your family had fun in san francisco....

tom....


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

What a beautiful place! I said this once on here before, but there's a similar place here in Strathmere, NJ (not RIGHT on the beach, though) that we're dying to stay at. But I have to say....your view is quite a bit more breathtaking than mine. Looks like you had great weather!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

JerseyGirl86 said:


> ... Looks like you had great weather!


That reminds me of something I didn't mention in the review. During our first two days there the weather was super windy, even by coastal SF standards, and really almost a low level hurricane. The winds were sustained at 40MPH with gusts up to 60MPH !

The trailer felt like there was a man jumping on the bumper as it was rocking so hard. I stood outside and could actully watch the already tight stabilizers moving on the blocks as the camper was assulted broadside by the winds. This wind combined with overnight temps of 48 made for a really brisk couple of days!

It all settled down after two days and left the bay area with brilliant clear blue skies and the glorious photo-op you see here.

When I got home the entire wind facing side of the camper was crusted with salty dirt that had to be blasted off. I also had to wash the truck twice during the week we were there. The beach is beautiful, but man that salt is a killer on all your metal parts. My safety chains and the cams from my Reese system were all discolored from the exposure.


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

jim thanks for the review, We are staying there this summer on our nine week trip. It seems like it is exactly as people have written in rv reviews. We plan on using it as our base in late july to see San Fran and maybe do some beach stuff. Thanks


----------

